# My mouse had her babies!!!!!



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

I'm so exited!! Tickle gave birth to her babies yesterday morning! I took a look at them and they are so small and pink! I can't wait for a couple days to pass so that I can start holding them 

When do you guys start holding your babies? I read that you should start holding them at 3-4 days old.

I'll be sure to post lots of pictures


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Depends on your relationship with the mouse. If she really trusts you you can hold them the first day. Many breeders at least take a peek to make sure there are no bodies that need removing. They can't be away from their mother for long though (a few minutes) as they don't thermoregulate right after birth. When in doubt, leave her be!

I quickly handle mine within a few hours to weigh them and check in on things but this isn't at all necessary and if you've already peeked in, probably best to leave her alone for a day.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Seafolly, agreed. 

I handle them for as little as possible on the first day, the only reason I do is to count, cull and sex. I start really handling to ensure good temperament at around 3 days, by then they are almost growing fur anyway (day 4 is when I usually notice the start of fur), and can be away from mum a bit longer.

Oh, and good luck with your babies, how exciting!


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

yyyaaay. congrats . i cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

See? It wasn't that scary


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Good luck with the pups! (be sure to post pics)


----------



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

I went into the nest on Sunday and counted the babies. There are 11 of them They are unbelievably adorable!








[/URL][/img]


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

OMG! They look so fat and healthy for the size (often times large litters need to be culled). I. Am soo jealous!!!


----------

